

Scaling a Rails Webservice on AWS/EC2 for a #1 iPhone and iPad App - stuartkhall
http://discovr.info/2011/07/scaling-a-rails-webservice-on-awsec2-for-a-1-iphone-and-ipad-app/

======
jherdman
I was really hoping for a bit more meat in this article. Perhaps some
discussion on their caching strategy, or how they're building their JSON (i.e.
traditional model-based #to_json approach, or something along the lines of
Rabl).

~~~
jrnkntl
Thanks for the RABL reference (<https://github.com/nesquena/rabl>),
interesting stuff, perfect timing for one of my projects.

~~~
jherdman
I'm using this on a project right now and am finding a lot of successes
derived from its use. We tried to build our JSON in the model using the
traditional #to_json/#as_json approach in Rails, but found this was falling on
its face when our data model became more complex (which, itself, is probably a
code smell, but that's another story).

Good luck! I hope it brings you success.

------
flexd
Why would you actually go with Rails compared to a smaller framework? If all
they are serving is JSON wouldn't something like Sinatra be better? Less fancy
stuff they probably don't use anyway?

------
akanet
Linkbait; there's nothing here about either scaling or an iPhone app.

------
tomkarlo
This article doesn't really bring anything new to the table - folks have been
using this setup for a long time. They could at least talk about how they're
managing deployment and scaling under high loads (manual? automated?), or how
they're splitting the DB requests between the master and the slave under
Rails.

------
donny
According to the picture; does it mean that you have 4 instances (Rails)
serving all traffic? I know that you can scale it horizontally. But, at the
moment, is 4 the real number?

------
coffee
Agreed, really would like to see more technical information about this. A
deeper dive is preferred...

------
thematt
This scales well for reads, but not for writes. The single MySQL instance is
still handling all writes and (in it's current form) will have to be scaled
vertically.

------
beck5
I see the EC2's are in different regions but not the RDS, can you choose which
region your put your RDS in or is that not a factor?

~~~
SpikeGronim
To clarify they said "availability zones", not "regions", which is a huge
difference in terms of latency. And yes, you can tell RDS which availability
zone to use.

------
azolotov
rl baoo

